# Shakespeare was wrong!



## conarb (Nov 18, 2015)

Shakespeare said "First thing we do is kill all the lawyers" in Henry VI, he should have said: "First thing we do is kill the architects."  In the Paris attacks *they killed the architect.* .


----------



## JBI (Nov 18, 2015)

Funny thing that... he was *presumed* to be the mastermind, but now we will never know for sure... guess we'll just have to trust he gub-mint on that_. _ And we all know how trustworthy they are...


----------

